# What do you wear to school?



## bunkie (Aug 30, 2009)

If you don't have a dress code, what do you wear to emt/medic school? I'm just wearing presentable jeans/tshirt with runners. But I see a few people in my group that come in wearing slacks, dress shirts and the whole deal. :unsure: I was considering if it was work clothes, but one of them is a soldier, not their uniform and the other two are stay at home parents. Don't know about the others.


----------



## medicmyway (Aug 30, 2009)

bunkie said:


> If you don't have a dress code, what do you wear to emt/medic school? I'm just wearing presentable jeans/tshirt with runners. But I see a few people in my group that come in wearing slacks, dress shirts and the whole deal. :unsure: I was considering if it was work clothes, but one of them is a soldier, not their uniform and the other two are stay at home parents. Don't know about the others.



We were required to wear hospital scrubs. Not sure why. We looked like a bunch of silly nursing students.


----------



## rescue99 (Aug 30, 2009)

medicmyway said:


> We were required to wear hospital scrubs. Not sure why. We looked like a bunch of silly nursing students.



Our program is in the same building as FD/PD and much of allied health. Because simple adherence to rules/orders and protocol starts from the beginning of training, our students are required to wear a uniform. It consists of a pair of trauma pants (blue), polishable black leather shoes, black belt, logo polo shirt and a visible ID. Hair has to be neat and dress must be presentable as it would be during any clinical, 3rd ride or on the job. I will give a warning twice. Upon that second warning the student is told he/she will be sent home to dress according to policy and take the hit on attendance. While other instructors may be lax on the policy somewhat, I am not. It's a respect thing IMO. Only twice has this ever been challenged B)


----------



## medicmyway (Aug 30, 2009)

rescue99 said:


> Our program is in the same building as FD/PD and much of allied health. Because simple adherence to rules/orders and protocol starts from the beginning of training, our students are required to wear a uniform. It consists of a pair of trauma pants (blue), polishable black leather shoes, black belt, logo polo shirt and a visible ID. Hair has to be neat and dress must be presentable as it would be during any clinical, 3rd ride or on the job. I will give a warning twice. Upon that second warning the student is told he/she will be sent home to dress according to policy and take the hit on attendance. While other instructors may be lax on the policy somewhat, I am not. It's a respect thing IMO. Only twice has this ever been challenged B)



Yea, our program was in the same building as FD and PD. But we wore scrubs. wtf-over?!?


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 30, 2009)

When I wasn't coming into class after work I wore jeans or cargos wiht a polo shirt and tennis shoes that were in good shape.


----------



## daedalus (Aug 30, 2009)

Uniforms for schools are really ridiculous in this day and age. We must wear uniform shirt, pants, and boots to class but I do it under protest. Medical students do not have to wear lab coats to lecture. RN students at my college don't have to wear scrubs. They all wear comfortable clothing so that they can be comfortable for the 8 hours they spend in school/in the library studying. 

Geesh.


----------



## KillTank (Aug 30, 2009)

We wore what ever. I usually wore one of my many metallica t's and either blue jeans or shorts.


----------



## rescue99 (Aug 30, 2009)

daedalus said:


> Uniforms for schools are really ridiculous in this day and age. We must wear uniform shirt, pants, and boots to class but I do it under protest. Medical students do not have to wear lab coats to lecture. RN students at my college don't have to wear scrubs. They all wear comfortable clothing so that they can be comfortable for the 8 hours they spend in school/in the library studying.
> 
> Geesh.



Not directed at anyone person or group but, I don't understand something. Students will gripe and moan and stand up in protest about a polo shirt but won't file complaints against a program when a program is an abomination. Just don't get it. :glare:


----------



## HotelCo (Aug 30, 2009)

"Individuality is fine.. as long as everyone does it together." - Maj. Frank Burns ^_^

We have a polyester "ambulance" (how they're described to us) shirt, BDU pants, black boots or shoes, belt, watch, and visible ID.

I don't care about the uniform, except I'd like to see a tail in the back of the shirt, so when I tuck it in and sit down, it doesn't pop out of my waist... When it does, It looks trashy and I'm constantly having to readjust it back into my waist. Also, polyester is very hot, I think we could go ahead and find a different material to use.


----------



## silver (Aug 30, 2009)

We did not have a uniform for the school. They wanted you to dress in clothes that were comfortable during the lecture, and movable/flexible for the practicals. However they encouraged neat and nice looking clothes only.
For the clinicals it was black pants, nice black shoes, and a white dress shirt.

I support this way of doing it. I am a full time college student and think it helps students relax and learn better, because they are calmed down. However once in the field, its strictly business.


----------



## HotelCo (Aug 30, 2009)

silver said:


> I support this way of doing it. I am a full time college student and think it helps students relax and learn better, because they are calmed down. However once in the field, its strictly business.



Calmed down from what? 
I have no problems relaxing in my uniform. They're just clothes.


----------



## rescue99 (Aug 30, 2009)

HotelCo said:


> "Individuality is fine.. as long as everyone does it together." - Maj. Frank Burns ^_^
> 
> We have a polyester "ambulance" (how they're described to us) shirt, BDU pants, black boots or shoes, belt, watch, and visible ID.
> 
> I don't care about the uniform, except I'd like to see a tail in the back of the shirt, so when I tuck it in and sit down, it doesn't pop out of my waist... When it does, It looks trashy and I'm constantly having to readjust it back into my waist. Also, polyester is very hot, I think we could go ahead and find a different material to use.



Oh yeah, forgot the watch! And I agree on the hot n sweaty, polyester, out dated shirts. Also agree on the long shirt tails too. A Journeymen's practical is something most of us can do without :wacko:


----------



## medicmyway (Aug 30, 2009)

HotelCo said:


> Calmed down from what?
> I have no problems relaxing in my uniform. They're just clothes.



I agree. Especially if you spend most of your time at work. I think they are just as comfy as jeans and a t-shirt.


----------



## medic_texas (Aug 30, 2009)

I never had to wear a uniform to class, only to clinical.

Uniforms to class?  gay


----------



## Ridryder911 (Aug 30, 2009)

I can tell you why many programs have went to uniforms. Simply put, most EMT students lack the common sense to understand what dressing professionally means and what a uniform should look like when on a clinical setting. 

I send home many students from a clinical setting because they simple cannot read the requirements. Black pants not blue, boots not tennis shoes, boots shined, uniform shirt pressed with the patch sewn not duct taped... etc 

Not to even mention to remove the damn jewelry from your face and cover the Demon/nude figure tattoos on your forearms. 

You are correct, medical students don't wear lab coats but they do wear shirt and ties on clinicals as well as the unwritten code of what preppy attire is popular or short lab coats versus long coats with cotton buttons for fellowship residents... etc. As well, I had a fellow nursing student expelled from a clinical for the patch not being correctly on the right sleeve and another for drinking a cola in a hospital hallway (unprofessional conduct)  that lead into failing the course. We were required to wear shirt/tie (women dress suit) with the lab coat on pre-clnicals or in certain areas. 

Yeah, we yell we want more professionalism but you will see a medic driving with l/s while drinking a "big gulp". Only to see them crawl out shirt dingy and butt crack showing. 
Sorry, first impressions are lasting. 

Now compare this with many of the trooper academies and other similar programs. Very few times I have seen LEO that did not look professional. I know our trooper & fire service program requires a uniform in every class. 


Shame we have to install such measures but time has proven differently. You  do have a choice. You can protest all you want or go to another school. 

R/r 911


----------



## surname_levi (Aug 30, 2009)

one of our classmates had us shirts made. this star of life logo on the front. names on the back, school name w star on sleeve. as far as bottoms we could wear whatever we wanted. but sometimes our teacher brought out suprise search and rescue days that required us going through the woods and mud behind the school.


----------



## RescueYou (Aug 30, 2009)

When I was taking my EMT-B course, I just wore nice jeans and either a good shirt or sometimes just a t-shirt, depending on where I was coming from. In my EMT-P class though, we are encouraged (but not required) to wear something you'd wear on-scene if on-duty. The next class, we all showed up in black EMS cargo slacks and either a t-shirt or a polo shirt tucked in. For the most part, I just wear the cargos and a t-shirt.


----------



## Dominion (Aug 30, 2009)

To class we can wear what ever and usually I just wear a T-shirt, jeans and regular ole shoes.  Most people wear the same, it's been shorts lately because of the summer heat.  

To clinicals and ride time we are required to wear class polo (red with class name and year on the left and name on the right) and navy or black pants (can be 'EMS' pants or regular pants, no cargos or jeans) and boots, no other type of shoe is allowed.  If you are caught out of uniform and the instructors have eyes then your grade is docked.  The oonly time you are allowed out of uniform on clinicals is special circumstances in which the instructor approves (ie. I only had two class polos and my dog peed on them, then you can wear a regular red polo with a class badge he has)


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 30, 2009)

Anatomy lab: In the words of the course director, "closed toe shoes, glasses/safety goggles, lab coat [provided and laundered for us], and clothes that we're willing to burn."

Manipulation lab: athletic shorts, t-shirts, and for women, sports bras. 

Intro to clinical medicine: Professional dress (shirt, tie, slacks, etc) and short lab coat when working with patients (standardized or real patients). 

Outside of that, basically as long as we're dressed decently, no one cares.


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 30, 2009)

Ridryder911 said:


> as well as the unwritten code of what preppy attire is popular



Most of the people I see in my class aren't dressed preppy. The vast majority of people are in t-shirts and shorts or jeans.


----------



## Aidey (Aug 30, 2009)

My school did not have a dress code for the didactic portion (unless it was going to be a special day for something, like we were spending it outside or whatever). We did have a dress code for the hospital, which was the hospital dress code for employees. We wore scrubs, hair neat/tied back, and jewelery restrictions, and perfume restrictions. We were allowed to wear whatever footwear we wanted as long as it was within their guidelines (no sandals, no heels, closed toe, and i don't remember what else). 

For the internship, we did not all ride with the same company, so we followed whatever the companies rules were at each site. If I remember right, they were pretty much all the same, but some required blue pants and some required black pants. I wore a school logo polo (white), with black EMS pants, and boots.


----------



## Second (Aug 30, 2009)

to class royal blue scrubs, on the truck we wore matching service clothes (collard navy blue shirts and khaki pants and black shoes/boots


----------



## Sasha (Aug 30, 2009)

In class we wore a heavy, uncomfortable, icky polo with navy blue pants, boots with steel toe, belt, must have watch, shears and scope on you at ALL times in class. I protested by "forgetting" various parts of the uniform or to tuck in the shirt.

I hated wearing a uniform to class. I thought it was unnnecessary and just plain stupid. I also had to do laundry every other day because they refused to stock my size and the shirts were disgustingly expensive. These were the same uniforms to wear to clinicals. After the first semester they started to look groungy from being worn so much. Which I think is counter productive to Rid's logic. 

You want someone to look nice at clinicals, give them a uniform they ONLY wear to clinicals. People are liable to take more pride in the uniform if it's something they only wear on certain occasions. In class you are IN class, not dealing with patients or the general public. If they don't want to dress nicely in class, that's their right. It doesn't effect other's and they are paying for the class.

Why do you need to all look the same to sit in a classroom? Really?


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 30, 2009)

That's why I'm glad our clinical/internship uniform was separate from whatever we wanted to wear to class. Our clinical uniform consisted of a blue polo w/ 'paramedic student' on one side of the chest and our school program's patch on the other side of the chest, black pants (any type), black boots, belt, watch.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Aug 30, 2009)

JPINFV said:


> Most of the people I see in my class aren't dressed preppy. The vast majority of people are in t-shirts and shorts or jeans.



Wait until later on, where the competition starts. For example I can recognize the surgical candidates as they look like they buy all their GQ attire from the same place (Chief of Surgery wears the same) with tassels on their shoes, etc. 

I find it funny when they have their own little secret code though. For example long lab coat are only for Senior residents and those with cotton fasteners are for surgery or cardiology fellows, etc.. 

I am sure each institution is different but as well I have seen other that have their own set of "rules". I know of one physician that was always in trouble because he refused to wear socks and a tie (properly) until the almost cut off his loan and grants for not meeting professional standards. He is a great Doc but a non-conformist, but it does not matter as the old saying goes... When your in Rome...

R/r911


----------



## PapaBear434 (Aug 30, 2009)

I'm just going to my local community college.  I just wear jeans and a T-shirt, sometimes shorts on a hot day.

I have been known to come to class in my EMT uniform and gear if I came directly off shift.  Until recently, I'd also go in with my shirt's shoulder sporting some baby spit-up that she got me with as I passed her off to to the babysitter.

I guess I'm the dirtbag of the group here.  

Now, if you're talking clinicals, you have to look professional.  White polo, slacks, black shoes...  Though most of the hospitals that know you also let you wear your EMT uniform, as they said it seems to actually put the patients at ease that it's not just a student working on you, but someone who "already knows what they are doing."

God, if they only knew.  I don't have a freaking clue.

That said, I have yet to wear my gear to a clinical shift unless it's ON an ambulance.  If I'm working in the ER, it just doesn't look right to come in with that utility gear and boots.  Most of the time, they change me into scrubs anyway, but at least I make the effort.


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 30, 2009)

At my basic school, we needed a blue polo tucked into black NON-EMS pants, belt, boots and guys shaved. The medic at tgat school wore a red polo as opposed to blue.  Clinicals we wore the sane thing, but wore a white button up shirt with the schools EMS patch.  

At my current school, class days we wear a collared short and shorts or pants depending on month.  Clinicals we wear black pants and the schools shirt that says paramedic program over the left breast, or scrubs, depending on where we're at.


----------



## Dominion (Aug 30, 2009)

Our class is the same building as the FD and PD as well as a kind of town hall, ticket playing kind of place.  Not sure all they do but it's a catch all for the services.  We still wear whatever casual clothes we want to wear as long as it's not dirty etc.  Every month we have 'professional evaluations' where our clothing and presentation and such is graded and averaged into our overall grade.


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 30, 2009)

> it seems to actually put the patients at ease that it's not just a student working on you, but someone who "already knows what they are doing."



in EMT we had to say "Hi I'm so and so, your EMT student".  Now that I'm an EMT in medic school, I could tell them that i'm already certified. Should put them at ease long enough to get my first IV attempt!  First one is free. After tgat they'll know the truth!


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 30, 2009)

Ridryder911 said:


> I find it funny when they have their own little secret code though. For example long lab coat are only for Senior residents and those with cotton fasteners are for surgery or cardiology fellows, etc..


Guess I'll have to wait for second to third year to see that. Right now, as a class, we've just made the conversion from "I have to get as high as possible" to "Ehh, 70% is passing, right?" Of course it doesn't help that Western is one of the few schools that isn't on a honors/pass/fail system and instead reports the percentage for each class.


----------



## MIkePrekopa (Aug 30, 2009)

My class doesn't have a dress code. I normally just wear jeans or cargo pants and a polo shirt. IMHO, nice enough so that you don't look like some bum, but still not so fancy you can't survive the 3hr class. we have everything from PD uniform (just off her shift), to scrubs, to jeans and a t-shirt, to suits. but for the most part it seems to be whatever they are comfortable in.


----------



## VCEMT (Aug 30, 2009)

I wore nothing out of the ordinary for school. Though, there were many times, that, I did wear casual clothing. At that time, I was dating a Chinese-American gal and she had me on a dress code. 

I do know, the medic school I will be going to in a year. Does, have a uniform. No big deal, I wear one for work.


----------



## Guardian (Aug 31, 2009)

bunkie said:


> If you don't have a dress code, what do you wear to emt/medic school? I'm just wearing presentable jeans/tshirt with runners. But I see a few people in my group that come in wearing slacks, dress shirts and the whole deal. :unsure: I was considering if it was work clothes, but one of them is a soldier, not their uniform and the other two are stay at home parents. Don't know about the others.




Look like a professional.  Dress like that military guy.  Get rid of the Jeans and t-shirt.  You're welcome.


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 31, 2009)

Guardian said:


> Look like a professional.  Dress like that military guy.  Get rid of the Jeans and t-shirt.  You're welcome.



Rational? I firmly believe that by the time you start a medical education at any level, you need to be able to dress yourself when the time comes to dress professionally. Class time should be for teaching, not for making sure that the chairs aren't offended by the touch of comfortable clothing.


----------



## Guardian (Aug 31, 2009)

JPINFV said:


> Rational? I firmly believe that by the time you start a medical education at any level, you need to be able to dress yourself when the time comes to dress professionally. Class time should be for teaching, not for making sure that the chairs aren't offended by the touch of comfortable clothing.



The rational is to create a professional atmosphere.  More civility and professionalism creates higher expectations.  Students end up working harder and expecting more of themselves and their profession.  When new recruits go to Quantico, the FBI stresses that appearance is everything.  And appearance is everything.  If you take a min to let this simple life lesson and reality sink in, your whole life will change.


----------



## KillTank (Aug 31, 2009)

Guardian said:


> Look like a professional.  Dress like that military guy.  Get rid of the Jeans and t-shirt.  You're welcome.



like I said...Metallica T and blue jeans. It doesn't make you any better of an emt to dress up for class. I do have my uniformed pressed at the cleaners but I dont shine my boots ( I live in the desert shine doesnt last very long).


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 31, 2009)

So why don't more medical schools require uniforms for all lectures? I don't think that most student doctors are expecting any less of their profession because we wear jeans and t-shirts to sit in a lecture hall. Is there some fundamental difference between the average college student (undergrad, grad, or professional) and the average paramedic student that I'm missing or am failing to accept? I find it hard to fathom that the average paramedic class is full of people scraped from the bottom of the barrel to the point that they can't even dress correctly and that valuable and limited class time is needed to correct this.


----------



## KillTank (Aug 31, 2009)

Guardian said:


> The rational is to create a professional atmosphere.  More civility and professionalism creates higher expectations.  Students end up working harder and expecting more of themselves and their profession.  When new recruits go to Quantico, the FBI stresses that appearance is everything.  And appearance is everything.  If you take a min to let this simple life lesson and reality sink in, your whole life will change.



dressing in uniform for a class instead of wearing something simple is a life lesson? Reality? OK so in "reality" you think that a polo and dress pants will make someone succeed? I had one of the best instructors ever and he was not strict at all. We wore what we want, sat where ever we want, and came to class when ever we want. As long as we studied, did well on our tests, and passed the NREMT. Everyone except one passed the NREMT the first try. The LIFE LESSON to be learned is up to you if you want to succeed. Like I said in my previous posts...I wore a metallica T and a pair of blue jeans. I tell my students that they can wear what ever but not to get mad when they rip it or get it dirty from skills. I am sure they are old enough to make the choice.


----------



## Guardian (Aug 31, 2009)

KillTank said:


> dressing in uniform for a class instead of wearing something simple is a life lesson? Reality? OK so in "reality" you think that a polo and dress pants will make someone succeed? I had one of the best instructors ever and he was not strict at all. We wore what we want, sat where ever we want, and came to class when ever we want. As long as we studied, did well on our tests, and passed the NREMT. Everyone except one passed the NREMT the first try. The LIFE LESSON to be learned is up to you if you want to succeed. Like I said in my previous posts...I wore a metallica T and a pair of blue jeans. I tell my students that they can wear what ever but not to get mad when they rip it or get it dirty from skills. I am sure they are old enough to make the choice.



What kind of message are you sending to your students when you look like you just came from the trailer park?


----------



## Guardian (Aug 31, 2009)

JPINFV said:


> So why don't more medical schools require uniforms for all lectures? I don't think that most student doctors are expecting any less of their profession because we wear jeans and t-shirts to sit in a lecture hall. Is there some fundamental difference between the average college student (undergrad, grad, or professional) and the average paramedic student that I'm missing or am failing to accept? I find it hard to fathom that the average paramedic class is full of people scraped from the bottom of the barrel to the point that they can't even dress correctly and that valuable and limited class time is needed to correct this.



I've noticed just the opposite.  The higher students progress through school, the better dressed they are.


----------



## Sasha (Aug 31, 2009)

Guardian said:


> I've noticed just the opposite.  The higher students progress through school, the better dressed they are.



But they conciously make that effort. It is not up to a school to teach you how to dress.


----------



## Guardian (Aug 31, 2009)

Sasha said:


> But they conciously make that effort. It is not up to a school to teach you how to dress.



why not?

If you didn't learn it beforehand, better late than never.


----------



## Dominion (Aug 31, 2009)

Guardian said:


> What kind of message are you sending to your students when you look like you just came from the trailer park?



Dressing as an instructor and dressing as a student are different things.  The instructor is coming to work to teach and should be presenting a professional appearing as he is 'currently' at work.  A student should be dressed as any member of society should.  There are 'social norms' that should be followed, anyone should be presenting good hygiene, clean clothes, neat appearance but you don't have to go out of your way or use a uniform.  If you want to wear nice clothes that's your prerogative. 

As another poster said, just don't be angry when your expensive nice outfit is tarnished by the end of the course.  I'd rather be kneeling on the floor in jeans or some old 'ems' pants and a t-shirt during class than khakis or navy dress pants and a polo.


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 31, 2009)

Guardian said:


> I've noticed just the opposite.  The higher students progress through school, the better dressed they are.



I guess I need to go find my camera and take some pictures of what the average lecture wear is.


----------



## Guardian (Aug 31, 2009)

Dominion said:


> Dressing as an instructor and dressing as a student are different things.  The instructor is coming to work to teach and should be presenting a professional appearing as he is 'currently' at work.  A student should be dressed as any member of society should.  There are 'social norms' that should be followed, anyone should be presenting good hygiene, clean clothes, neat appearance but you don't have to go out of your way or use a uniform.  If you want to wear nice clothes that's your prerogative.
> 
> As another poster said, just don't be angry when your expensive nice outfit is tarnished by the end of the course.  I'd rather be kneeling on the floor in jeans or some old 'ems' pants and a t-shirt during class than khakis or navy dress pants and a polo.



go back and read the post carefully, the person said they were an instructor.  Why can't we hold ems people to a higher standard than those of society?  Was that decided by the supreme court?


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 31, 2009)

Guardian said:


> why not?
> 
> If you didn't learn it beforehand, better late than never.



...because if I'm in a class learning about anatomy, I want to learn about anatomy, not about what to wear when doing clinicals or working with patients. In my Essentials of Clinical Medicine class, if a student isn't dressed professionally when we're working with patients (standardized or real patients), then the student is simply not admitted to the clinical skills lab and no credit is given for that day. People who don't know how to dress are going to learn quickly or simply fail out.


----------



## Guardian (Aug 31, 2009)

JPINFV said:


> I guess I need to go find my camera and take some pictures of what the average lecture wear is.




nobody will care, but if it keeps you occupied for a few hours, then I'm all for it.


----------



## Dominion (Aug 31, 2009)

Guardian said:


> I've noticed just the opposite.  The higher students progress through school, the better dressed they are.



I know many people in various stages of upper education and many of them are still jeans and t-shirt type of people.  If anything the only ones who dress 'nicer' are my female friends and they've dressed like that since I've met each of them.  All the people remaining in my paramedic class wear jeans/shorts t-shirtsand the instructor wears jeans and the class polo or shorts and the class polo depending on weather.


----------



## Guardian (Aug 31, 2009)

JPINFV said:


> ...because if I'm in a class learning about anatomy, I want to learn about anatomy, not about what to wear when doing clinicals or working with patients. In my Essentials of Clinical Medicine class, if a student isn't dressed professionally when we're working with patients (standardized or real patients), then the student is simply not admitted to the clinical skills lab and no credit is given for that day. People who don't know how to dress are going to learn quickly or simply fail out.



round and round we go. we've been here. I already wrote the benifits of dressing better, and you counter with I want blah blah blah...

I want something and told you why.  You want something and told me it was because you want something.  Like a dog chasing it's tale.


----------



## Guardian (Aug 31, 2009)

Dominion said:


> I know many people in various stages of upper education and many of them are still jeans and t-shirt type of people.  If anything the only ones who dress 'nicer' are my female friends and they've dressed like that since I've met each of them.  All the people remaining in my paramedic class wear jeans/shorts t-shirtsand the instructor wears jeans and the class polo or shorts and the class polo depending on weather.



But you see, I don't care who you know.  I was presenting an argument based on how I think things should be.  I already know most emt students dress like trailer trash.  I don't need to be told that.  I have eyes.  I'm trying to change that. That's why I brought it up in the first place.


----------



## Dominion (Aug 31, 2009)

Guardian said:


> But you see, I don't care who you know. I was presenting an argument based on how I think things should be. I already know most emt students dress like trailer trash. I don't need to be told that. I have eyes. I'm trying to change that. That's why I brought it up in the first place.



You stated a generalization and I in turn also stated another generalization.  That most upper education students are NOT concerned about appearance most of the time.  It's really all socially relevant.  What a graduate student would wear at University of Louisville or University of Kentucky would be vastly different than a graduate student from Harvard or Yale or <insert ivy league school here>.  Being trailer trash (torn shirts, dirty clothes, scruby beard, what have you) is also vastly different from being clean, wearing clean clothes (t-shirt, jeans, etc).  



Guardian said:


> round and round we go. we've been here. I already wrote the benifits of dressing better, and you counter with I want blah blah blah...
> 
> I want something and told you why.  You want something and told me it was because you want something.  Like a dog chasing it's tale.



What are the tangible benefits of dressing nicer in a lecture environment in Paramedic school?  Do you learn more?  Does it help your grade (assuming you aren't graded on dressing nice to class)?  You are there with whatever other number of people in class, and your instructors.  Assuming it's not with a company who is hiring you afterwards you have nothing to impress upon people by dressing nice, especially if it's outside your normal mode of dress.  Lecture time is a time when you should be comfortable and able to focus on the material not the clothes you are wearing or the image you are projecting.  

In my example above nice is defined as slacks, dress shirt, polo, whatever.  Casual clothing is defined as clean t-shirt, jeans, shoes and a neat and good personal hygienic appearance.


----------



## rescue99 (Aug 31, 2009)

Ya know, it isn't about dressing nice or nasty. It's about following a simple directive. If one cannot follow a simple dress code and be professional about it..how will this person treat his/her responsibility on the road? Seemingly dumb rules have pretty simple reasoning.


----------



## Dominion (Aug 31, 2009)

rescue99 said:


> Ya know, it isn't about dressing nice or nasty. It's about following a simple directive. If one cannot follow a simple dress code and be professional about it..how will this person treat his/her responsibility on the road? Seemingly dumb rules have pretty simple reasoning.



Agreed when the institution has a dress code.  If for example I was told that I was to wear lime green slacks, a baby blue shirt, and bright orange belt to class everyday.  Well ok, that'd be really weird and I'd probably question the instructors sanity, but you get the picture.  Seriously though, if your class requires it, wear it.  If your class does not require a dress code, wear what you're comfortable wearing. 

As for the topic of for/against dress codes i think I've made my points about that so far and no need to further delve into that.


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 31, 2009)

Guardian said:


> nobody will care, but if it keeps you occupied for a few hours, then I'm all for it.


Well, when was the last time you sat in a lecture hall full of medical students for a normal lecture? Yea, if you're talking about clincals, sure, but trust me, lectures are in no way professional dress. Then again, what does a medical student know about what is worn in medical school?


----------



## MrBrown (Aug 31, 2009)

jeans and a t shirt do me fine; on the road our guys wear black pants and a white shirt with the AUT logo


----------



## silver (Aug 31, 2009)

Guardian said:


> why not?
> 
> If you didn't learn it beforehand, better late than never.



I hope to god people have learned how to dress before they are what 20-25? please I didnt know EMS needed that much help but seriously now are the instructors going to go home and dress you like a little catholic school boy and girl?

I went to 8 years of catholic elementary school, where a uniform was required and jacket and tie required about 5 times a month.
4 years of a catholic all boys high school where a shirt and tie was required.
I think I can get it and forgo the uniform part. And I am embarrassed for everyone out there that doesn't know how to dress like an adult. If you pm me I will give you some tips.

Sure even the OEMS and NREMT even say dress professionally, but when I get to the NREMT and state pratical and the NREMT written exam the rest of my (never wore a uniform) class and I are the only ones dressed in a manner that somewhat resembles professional, including the examiners. Yet I did see some untucked program t-shirts either 2 sizes to small on the women or 2 sizes to big on the men with un-ironed khakis. :glare:

Its a good idea, but a poor execution of trying to get students to act and look professional.


and ps you still see the sweat shirts and jeans at Harvard and Yale.


----------



## KillTank (Aug 31, 2009)

Guardian said:


> What kind of message are you sending to your students when you look like you just came from the trailer park?



wow, a bit uncalled for don't ya think? I dress up when I'm instructing, when I'm the student I wear what ever I feel good in. I believe its ones self drive if they want to learn, not the clothes they wear.


----------



## KillTank (Aug 31, 2009)

Dominion said:


> You stated a generalization and I in turn also stated another generalization.  That most upper education students are NOT concerned about appearance most of the time.  It's really all socially relevant.  What a graduate student would wear at University of Louisville or University of Kentucky would be vastly different than a graduate student from Harvard or Yale or <insert ivy league school here>.  Being trailer trash (torn shirts, dirty clothes, scruby beard, what have you) is also vastly different from being clean, wearing clean clothes (t-shirt, jeans, etc).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



+10 You get extra credit if your shoes are shiny in med school ^_^


----------



## ACLSMEDIC (Aug 31, 2009)

We have a school supplied white and required to wear black bdu style pants, black belt, and black polishable shoes. Oh yeah no facial hair either


----------



## bunkie (Aug 31, 2009)

What I wear in _school_, has *no* impact on my education and is in no way a gauge of my professionalism. I wore rags my entire childhood and still held the highest GPA and most maturity.


----------



## john76 (Aug 31, 2009)

i wear a polo shirt,jeans,and weastern style boots.


----------



## AlphaButch (Aug 31, 2009)

We wear uniforms (dark navy military shirts, dark navy ems pants, and boots).

Reasons for having students wear uniforms are pretty simple;

1. Identification. - Uniforms allow students to be easily identified. Anything from being able to pick out your students in a crowd (for good or bad), to making sure the right personnel are in the right places. Someone without a uniform going into a supply room or access restricted area around here will at the minimum be inquired about. 

I've snapped at and snatched paperwork back from an MD who didn't identify himself, had no badge or identifying marks, who just happened to pick up the paperwork I set in front of me on the counter at a nurse station. After he was identified, I handed him the paperwork (it was his patient's reports), and told him that the facility should have some sort of identification procedure.

2. Standardization. - When everyone is wearing the same uniform as dictated, it eliminates the subjectiveness of "proper attire". There are no arguments, expectations are in place. There is no "He wears jeans, why can't I wear jeans (when the jeans have holes and rips in them)" or "she gets to wear a nose ring, why can't I wear five hoops in my ears?". One persons "neat appearance" isn't necessarily what is "neat" in another's opinion.

3. Team Building. - It builds camaraderie. Dressing the same and working towards the same goals builds unity and strengthens the students as a whole. They will begin helping each other and seeing themselves as more of a unit instead of an individual. Last time I checked, EMS wasn't an individual sport, being able to work as part of a team is a vital skill. If someone can't follow the simple directions of what shirt to wear, I question their ability to follow more important direction.

If you want to be treated like a professional, you should dress like one. If you want to be taken seriously, don't wear a clown nose. You never know who may be watching and all they have to form their opinion of you is your appearance.


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 31, 2009)

AlphaButch said:


> We wear uniforms (dark navy military shirts, dark navy ems pants, and boots).
> 
> Reasons for having students wear uniforms are pretty simple;
> 
> 1. Identification. - Uniforms allow students to be easily identified. Anything from being able to pick out your students in a crowd (for good or bad), to making sure the right personnel are in the right places. Someone without a uniform going into a supply room or access restricted area around here will at the minimum be inquired about.


It's called ID badges. I can go pick up uniform quoted in your first sentence very easily. On the other hand, it's a bit harder to duplicate ID cards. 



> 2. Standardization. - When everyone is wearing the same uniform as dictated, it eliminates the subjectiveness of "proper attire". There are no arguments, expectations are in place. There is no "He wears jeans, why can't I wear jeans (when the jeans have holes and rips in them)" or "she gets to wear a nose ring, why can't I wear five hoops in my ears?". One persons "neat appearance" isn't necessarily what is "neat" in another's opinion.


Why are you accepting people who can't properly dress themselves in the first place?



> 3. Team Building. - It builds camaraderie. Dressing the same and working towards the same goals builds unity and strengthens the students as a whole. They will begin helping each other and seeing themselves as more of a unit instead of an individual. Last time I checked, EMS wasn't an individual sport, being able to work as part of a team is a vital skill. If someone can't follow the simple directions of what shirt to wear, I question their ability to follow more important direction.


I'm going to call bull on this one too. Either you can work as a team or you can't. All of a sudden putting on a polo shirt and black pants doesn't automatically make someone work as a team. Medicine is a team sport, yet again, most medical schools do not require uniforms to sit in lecture. Even when a uniform exists, there's still a large acceptable variety. If I want to wear a green button down shirt one day with patient encounters and a blue one the next, the instructors, facilitators, and professors aren't going to go all hand waving freakoutery over it. 



> If you want to be treated like a professional, you should dress like one. If you want to be taken seriously, don't wear a clown nose. You never know who may be watching and all they have to form their opinion of you is your appearance.



It is possible to dress appropriately and comfortably at the same time. If a school is admitting students who can't dress themselves then the school needs to reexamine it's screening procedure.


----------



## Hal9000 (Aug 31, 2009)

In this case, I'm PAYING thousands of dollars, so I wear what I want within reason.  I almost always wear khaki slacks and a nice shirt, in any case.  (Clinicals and such are different.)


----------



## Dominion (Aug 31, 2009)

Hal9000 said:


> In this case, I'm PAYING thousands of dollars, so I wear what I want within reason.  I almost always wear khaki slacks and a nice shirt, in any case.  (Clinicals and such are different.)



Lol this was the same excuse I used for when I didn't want to go to class in college.  "I'm paying thousands in tuition, I should be allowed to skip when I want" 




			
				AlphaButch said:
			
		

> I've snapped at and snatched paperwork back from an MD who didn't identify himself, had no badge or identifying marks, who just happened to pick up the paperwork I set in front of me on the counter at a nurse station. After he was identified, I handed him the paperwork (it was his patient's reports), and told him that the facility should have some sort of identification procedure.



You're lucky someone hasn't punched you.  That is the rudest attitude I've ever heard of in regards to working with the docs.  No wonder there is a rift between 'us' and 'them'.  Questioning the person who takes your paperwork?  Yes.  Snapping and snatching?  GTFO, five year olds do that.


----------



## AlphaButch (Sep 1, 2009)

Yes, snapping and snatching, as in "Excuse me" in a harsh commanding tone and snatching my paperwork back. He walked in from outside, up to the counter and just reached by me and picked up the paperwork. I take HIPAA seriously. I was informed he was the doctor, handed him the report and told him "I can't let just anyone run off with this stuff". If he had any visible identification, it wouldn't have happened. He was wearing jeans and a tshirt.


----------



## Flight-LP (Sep 1, 2009)

AlphaButch said:


> Yes, snapping and snatching, as in "Excuse me" in a harsh commanding tone and snatching my paperwork back. He walked in from outside, up to the counter and just reached by me and picked up the paperwork. I take HIPAA seriously. I was informed he was the doctor, handed him the report and told him "I can't let just anyone run off with this stuff". If he had any visible identification, it wouldn't have happened. He was wearing jeans and a tshirt.




If you are that worried about it, then safeguard your documents by not just setting them down on the counter. Hand them off to the nurse. Regardless, being rude and snatching papers is extremely unprofessional. Private EMS in Houston has a bad enough rap thanks to all of the crappy mom and pop services, why intentionally add to the fire????


----------



## AlphaButch (Sep 1, 2009)

Maybe you missed the "in front of me" part. I had not left the counter and had just set them down for the nurse sitting on the other side of the counter. No one there thought it rude, including the doctor. I brought it up in regards to the subject of having a uniform (the topic of this thread) and how uniforms are beneficial (a sign of identification).


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 1, 2009)

/me makes sure to safeguard his computer because he doesn't wear a uniform to lecture.


----------



## Achromatic (Sep 1, 2009)

Hal9000 said:


> In this case, I'm PAYING thousands of dollars, so I wear what I want within reason.  I almost always wear khaki slacks and a nice shirt, in any case.  (Clinicals and such are different.)



Well, I guess the opposite is true for me, then 

My FD is paying for my EMT-B and then EMT-P, so I guess when they say 'wear your uniform to class' I say 'yes chief!'.


----------



## Hal9000 (Sep 1, 2009)

Are you going to a college to get your AAS?  While my service would pay for some of my EMT-P (Which I am not pursuing as I wish to be a more definitive provider.), I would not be required to wear my uniform in the classes.  Really, it doesn't make sense to wear uniforms to chem labs which many other majors are also taking. Indeed, my service actually forbids wearing company property (Our uniforms.) while off duty.



I can see where you are coming from, however.  Our situations are indeed very different.


----------



## Achromatic (Sep 1, 2009)

Hal9000 said:


> Are you going to a college to get your AAS?  While my service would pay for some of my EMT-P (Which I am not pursuing as I wish to be a more definitive provider.), I would not be required to wear my uniform in the classes.  Really, it doesn't make sense to wear uniforms to chem labs which many other majors are also taking. Indeed, my service actually forbids wearing company property (Our uniforms.) while off duty.
> 
> I can see where you are coming from, however.  Our situations are indeed very different.



Community College (well, not yet, but I will) - our dept is volly, but fairly heavily "anti-whacker". WA is a no l/s on POV state, and they (the dept) are pretty clear on "you will not be seen in bars or anywhere off duty as a general rule in uniform" (other than obviously normal things, getting coffee on the way to a shift, etc, etc).

But for EMT-B school (which in our county is actually run by Medic One, the paramedic arm of the FD, and open only to active FD personnel, and actually at one of the larger stations), we're in uniform, and expected reasonably to be in at least a polo or other, as applicable, when and if you're at medic school.


----------



## JonTullos (Sep 1, 2009)

I went to EMT-B at a community college and our only dress code was that it had to be presentable (no inappropriate holes, boobs hangin' out, etc.).  We were required to wear program polo (gray with the program's logo on the left chest), black pants, belt, boots, watch and ID.  Not sure how I feel about wearing unis to class.. I guess it would depend on who's putting the class on.


----------



## alphatrauma (Sep 1, 2009)

I just finished my AAS in August and the only time we (Paramedic Program students) were required to wear anything specific, was during clinical/field rotations. This consisted of the compulsory monogram polo w/dark pants, boots/shoes etc...

Other than that, I basically rolled into class wearing whatever struck my fancy... often times, what I went to sleep in the previous night.


----------



## StreetPharmacist (Sep 1, 2009)

Class we can wear whatever we want but no open toe shoes and no hats, all clothing must be appropriate.


----------



## MIkePrekopa (Sep 1, 2009)

Try to get in with a grim reaper costume... tell them you are trying to expand your horizons because your current job just doesn't pay the bills.^_^


----------



## Sasha (Sep 1, 2009)

> ... often times, what I went to sleep in the previous night.



Did you at least take a shower first?


----------



## Akulahawk (Sep 1, 2009)

Where I went to school, we could wear just about anything... as long as it doesn't bring a public indecency charge. Mostly, we wore whatever was appropriate for the weather. The instructors were more concerned about us learning stuff than what we looked like.

Clinicals and Field time had us wearing a specific uniform, so that we could be identified as (primarily) a student (secondarily) from that school.


----------



## Seaglass (Sep 1, 2009)

I attended an evening class where they really didn't mind what you wore. Students from different services had different requirements--some weren't allowed to wear their uniforms, some were required to, and some were perfectly free to show up in ripped jeans and flipflops to lecture sessions. 

I usually wore a suit or something along those lines, because I got off my day job with barely enough time to make it there. I'm pretty sure half the class thought I was the biggest nerd ever at the beginning.

For time in the field, it depended on who we went with. Most of us went with the fire department, and they loaned us gear.


----------



## ResTech (Sep 1, 2009)

We can wear whatever as long as it adheres to the College dress code (ie nothing hostile or offensive). Only have to wear scrubs to hospital clinicals and field uniform (blue button up shirt) on the Medic units.


----------



## alphatrauma (Sep 1, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Did you at least take a shower first?




Hmmm, I honestly don't remember... I'd like to think so. 

Considering the amount of post-pubescent-fratboy flatulence that took place in our class, if I had been reeking, I doubt anyone would've noticed.


----------



## bunkie (Sep 4, 2009)

We're now being encouraged to wear "whats comfortable" But some seem to think that means skin tight low cut shirts so your chest hangs out when you're doing skills.


----------



## rescue99 (Sep 4, 2009)

bunkie said:


> We're now being encouraged to wear "whats comfortable" But some seem to think that means skin tight low cut shirts so your chest hangs out when you're doing skills.



It was this very type of issue that prompted mandatory uniforms. Sponge Bob and Victoria came to class everyday to audit the courses but never paid tuition  

Just having a "presentable" dress code wasn't good enough. Gals insisting being braless in a predominantly male classroom is her right but, having men say something isn't. Men AND women showing off rear clevage...umm, eww! These things are not appropriate in the classroom. The sexual harassment risk skyrockets.


----------



## Agent_J (Sep 4, 2009)

We are required to wear either our schools T-Shirt tucked in, or the polo shirt tucked in, with dark blue work pants and black boots.

It sure is a challenge for me to work all day in an office setting, then change into my EMT clothing, then go to class. Such a drastic change of pace and field of work in a day!


----------



## Dominion (Sep 4, 2009)

Some days I wear a speedo and lime green cut off shirt.  With neon orange plastic flip flops and large sunglasses.


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 4, 2009)

Well.. you sure won't be confused for a police officer for FF that way.


----------



## Agent_J (Sep 4, 2009)

Dominion said:


> Some days I wear a speedo and lime green cut off shirt.  With neon orange plastic flip flops and large sunglasses.




Awwww yeah. LOL!


----------



## kittaypie (Sep 4, 2009)

Dominion said:


> Some days I wear a speedo and lime green cut off shirt.  With neon orange plastic flip flops and large sunglasses.



glad to know i'm not the only one


----------



## rescue99 (Sep 4, 2009)

Dominion said:


> Some days I wear a speedo and lime green cut off shirt.  With neon orange plastic flip flops and large sunglasses.



Bleeding Eyeballs Here :wacko::wacko::wacko:


----------

